# Sherwin Williams and Lifetime Warranty?



## arjun90 (Jul 23, 2012)

I purchased SW's Emerald Interior Paint the Other day and the receipt does not mention Emerald; it only mentions Deposit 5, etc. Does anyone know what is required in the case of Lifetime Warranty?


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Its a conspiracy man, they put that on the can so they can charge you more. S'ome BullChit.


----------



## Xmark (Apr 15, 2012)

arjun90 said:


> I purchased SW's Emerald Interior Paint the Other day and the receipt does not mention Emerald; it only mentions Deposit 5, etc. Does anyone know what is required in the case of Lifetime Warranty?


what can really go wrong with any interior paint? if you paint over a lousy base the warranty is voided anyways.warranteed against what exactly?


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

With any lifetime warranty on anything I always wonder-Who's lifetime are we talking about? Not mine I hope! just sayin.


----------



## arjun90 (Jul 23, 2012)

I know Sherwin Williams is a big company, but since one of you bought up the word conspiracy on this thread; SW had a 40% off sale in the last few days. I bought Emerald Paint which had a ton of glue on part of the can. How likely is it that SW sells old / used / returned / or inferior paints during their extreme sales event?

Also, since I had to make a special deposit on my SW account to get the paint the following day, does my receipt necessarily need to contain the word(s) Emerald Paint in it? Or does it not matter. Please reply to this so I don't have to be worried. Thanks.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

arjun90 said:


> How likely is it that SW sells old / used / returned / or inferior paints during their extreme sales event?


Lol :whistling2: Are you serious? :blink: Yeah, the night before a big sale all the stores (worldwide) pull everything off the shelves and restock the shelves with old, leftover, defective paint  I think Dateline just did an undercover investigation on the SW conspiracy :jester:


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

My favorite warrantees are on their caulk. I used the 65yr and have seen it crack in less than a year. No one calls them on it and if you do I'm sure they will say it something you did wrong. I remember when the sears weather beater used to say one coat for interior. I called them on it when it took two. Apparently I was using the wrong brush, the wrong roller sleeve, and not to mention I didn't roll in a W pattern. All the warrantees are good for is identifying which products are high and low grade based on the warrantee offered.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

[QUOTE="Rbriggs82"I remember when the sears weather beater used to say one coat for interior. I called them on it when it took two. Apparently I was using the wrong brush, the wrong roller sleeve, and not to mention I didn't roll in a W pattern. All the warrantees are good for is identifying which products are high and low grade based on the warrantee offered.[/QUOTE]

I can get any paint to cover in one coat. Every gallon I've ever spread "covered" in one coat. It covered the walls I painted. Didn't necessarily "hide" the color underneath.....but it "covered"


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

NCPaint1 said:


> I can get any paint to cover in one coat. Every gallon I've ever spread "covered" in one coat. It covered the walls I painted. Didn't necessarily "hide" the color underneath.....but it "covered"


I can't argue that logic lol


----------



## arjun90 (Jul 23, 2012)

So, does it matter what is on the receipt? 
Lets say, you did the "right" job, for claiming any such warranty, do they require receipt or just the actual paint bucket with its original labeling? 
Since I don't think a claim would ever need to be done,
just for my comfort, does it really matter whats on my receipt? I bought Emerald the other day, but my receipt only shows Deposit 5 (picked up the bucket the next day) 

Please let me know, thanks


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

arjun90 said:


> So, does it matter what is on the receipt?
> Lets say, you did the "right" job, for claiming any such warranty, do they require receipt or just the actual paint bucket with its original labeling?
> Since I don't think a claim would ever need to be done,
> just for my comfort, does it really matter whats on my receipt? I bought Emerald the other day, but my receipt only shows Deposit 5 (picked up the bucket the next day)
> ...


I don't think it matters what's on the receipt as long as you have the can.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

arjun90 said:


> So, does it matter what is on the receipt?
> Lets say, you did the "right" job, for claiming any such warranty, do they require receipt or just the actual paint bucket with its original labeling?
> Since I don't think a claim would ever need to be done,
> just for my comfort, does it really matter whats on my receipt? I bought Emerald the other day, but my receipt only shows Deposit 5 (picked up the bucket the next day)
> ...


 Price issues on the receipt would be my biggest concern!


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Why are you all so concerned with warranties on paint? Its product replacement only. Most products that don't have a year warranty will have some sort of satisfaction guarantee. That also covers "product replacement". 

So what's the concern? They'll give you new paint to fix the failed areas...big whoop.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

Oden said:


> With any lifetime warranty on anything I always wonder-Who's lifetime are we talking about? Not mine I hope! just sayin.


I agree who's lifetime? 

My '09 Dodge truck has a lifetime powertrain warranty and they already have ways to get out of covering things. When I bought it Chrysler was nearly done.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Builtmany said:


> I agree who's lifetime?
> 
> My '09 Dodge truck has a lifetime powertrain warranty and they already have ways to get out of covering things. When I bought it Chrysler was nearly done.


Same with my charger. In this case, its the life expectancy of the parts. Knowing people that own a dealership, its more or less 10 years or 250k miles, is the "lifetime" power train warranty.


----------



## arjun90 (Jul 23, 2012)

I bought the Emerald for $37.79, nothing more, nothing less; The sale was through yesterday; got it at sale price. I'll be retaining the can for sure. My receipt says Deposit instead of Emerald; I don't think its a big deal; I did get 5 dollars and some change in return due to some system error on their (SW) end. 

Its really funny; I never purchased a BM can that had scuffs, a little paint, and glue scattered on the can. Does Sherwin Williams procure their paints in large bulky boxes? Can that explain why I received a can in such a condition. What do you all think of this?


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

NCPaint1 said:


> Same with my charger. In this case, its the life expectancy of the parts. Knowing people that own a dealership, its more or less 10 years or 250k miles, is the "lifetime" power train warranty.


Waiting for the 100K mile mandatory inspection. I'm sure they will give me a list of maintenance things to do or no more warranty past that point.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

arjun90 said:


> Its really funny; I never purchased a BM can that had scuffs, a little paint, and glue scattered on the can. Does Sherwin Williams procure their paints in large bulky boxes? Can that explain why I received a can in such a condition. What do you all think of this?



Sometimes I get cans that look like they were drug behind the semi rather than rode inside it.  It happens. That's a big gripe for me. A $50+/gal product should be pristine. No dents or dings, not that it affects the product inside, but still.


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> My favorite warrantees are on their caulk. I used the 65yr and have seen it crack in less than a year. No one calls them on it and if you do I'm sure they will say it something you did wrong. I remember when the sears weather beater used to say one coat for interior. I called them on it when it took two. Apparently I was using the wrong brush, the wrong roller sleeve, and not to mention I didn't roll in a W pattern. All the warrantees are good for is identifying which products are high and low grade based on the warrantee offered.


 Thats funny you mention the W pattern.Was painting a wall the other day at a customers house and he was watching me roll it out and he mention why I didnt do it the correct way and use the W pattern.I told him I only use the reverse the M pattern which stands for money!:yes:


----------



## BrushJockey (Mar 15, 2009)

Makes me think of all the times guys here get their panties in a twist about "modifying" a paint and that it voids the warranty. 
Warranties are for those who believe in Elves and Unicorns...


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

mudbone said:


> Thats funny you mention the W pattern.Was painting a wall the other day at a customers house and he was watching me roll it out and he mention why I didnt do it the correct way and use the W pattern.I told him I only use the reverse the M pattern which stands for money!:yes:


I can't count how many times people asked me that. I'm gonna use that line next time I get asked lol.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Anybody do the Z thang under windows and stuff?

Let's see some hands!:clap:


----------



## Nephew Sherwin (Oct 7, 2011)

arjun90 said:


> I bought the Emerald for $37.79, nothing more, nothing less; The sale was through yesterday; got it at sale price. I'll be retaining the can for sure. My receipt says Deposit instead of Emerald; I don't think its a big deal; I did get 5 dollars and some change in return due to some system error on their (SW) end.
> 
> Its really funny; I never purchased a BM can that had scuffs, a little paint, and glue scattered on the can. Does Sherwin Williams procure their paints in large bulky boxes? Can that explain why I received a can in such a condition. What do you all think of this?


Ask for your "correction" receipt that will show your emerald purchase.It's our policy to take a deposit for material not leaving the store but that you want to prepay for. As far as the glue ,I hate that, we get the paint in a box of four and the box glue sometimes gets on the paint cans.


----------



## arjun90 (Jul 23, 2012)

Is it necessary to get a correction receipt for proof of purchase? 



Nephew Sherwin said:


> Ask for your "correction" receipt that will show your emerald purchase.It's our policy to take a deposit for material not leaving the store but that you want to prepay for. As far as the glue ,I hate that, we get the paint in a box of four and the box glue sometimes gets on the paint cans.


----------



## StripandCaulk (Dec 30, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> My favorite warrantees are on their caulk. I used the 65yr and have seen it crack in less than a year. No one calls them on it and if you do I'm sure they will say it something you did wrong. I remember when the sears weather beater used to say one coat for interior. I called them on it when it took two. Apparently I was using the wrong brush, the wrong roller sleeve, and not to mention I didn't roll in a W pattern. All the warrantees are good for is identifying which products are high and low grade based on the warrantee offered.


All of the warranties have limitations, when you read the pages offered by the paint companies..all it equates to is a marketing gimmic. 

There is an out for every situation, and there is no way to really prove on the applicators part how it was done right. 

I always get a kick out of the 25 year warranty, and lifetime warranty. They should just put a * next to it

On the back * we are just trying to make our products sound better than they are, please do not expect anything when your paint starts to fail before that. Thanks


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

TJ Paint said:


> Anybody do the Z thang under windows and stuff?
> 
> Let's see some hands!:clap:


 Cut zzzzzz's.There ended 1000 post count with a one liner.Go figure!


----------



## GuyWhoKnows (Apr 13, 2010)

arjun90 said:


> I know Sherwin Williams is a big company, but since one of you bought up the word conspiracy on this thread; SW had a 40% off sale in the last few days. I bought Emerald Paint which had a ton of glue on part of the can. How likely is it that SW sells old / used / returned / or inferior paints during their extreme sales event?
> 
> Also, since I had to make a special deposit on my SW account to get the paint the following day, does my receipt necessarily need to contain the word(s) Emerald Paint in it? Or does it not matter. Please reply to this so I don't have to be worried. Thanks.


Dude, SW is a 9 Billion dollar company and has been around for almost 150 years. Do you think it got that far by deceiving customers? When has anyone gotten far by lying? As for the "5" you probably did not take the paint when you purchased it. They probably ran out of the product and had to put deposit on the slip. We can not claim a sale unless the product has left the store. It is an intra company policy as stated in a previous post.


----------



## GuyWhoKnows (Apr 13, 2010)

*Lifetime warranty*

Kid came into my store and said one of his friends painted a house in Exterior Duration. He told me the house is peeling on one side. He then went on to tell me that his friend did not want to do any prep work cause he wanted to save time. I said I understand. He asked me what SW will do for him to repaint it cause Duration has a lifetime warranty.

I shall now open the doors for any comments on this one.....


----------



## GuyWhoKnows (Apr 13, 2010)

Woodland said:


> Lol :whistling2: Are you serious? :blink: Yeah, the night before a big sale all the stores (worldwide) pull everything off the shelves and restock the shelves with old, leftover, defective paint  I think Dateline just did an undercover investigation on the SW conspiracy :jester:


It's amazing the ridiculous conclusions that people will come up with to feel comfortable with their own ignorance


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

GuyWhoKnows said:


> When has anyone gotten far by lying?


2 words....Kwame Kilpatrick


----------



## SouthFloridaPainter (Jan 27, 2011)




----------



## DanielMDollaPainting (Feb 24, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> My favorite warrantees are on their caulk. I used the 65yr and have seen it crack in less than a year. No one calls them on it and if you do I'm sure they will say it something you did wrong. I remember when the sears weather beater used to say one coat for interior. I called them on it when it took two. Apparently I was using the wrong brush, the wrong roller sleeve, and not to mention I didn't roll in a W pattern. All the warrantees are good for is identifying which products are high and low grade based on the warrantee offered.


 The 65 year warranty means that the caulk itself will still be there in 65 years. Kind of like styrofoam is said to last a milllion years.


----------



## SoCal Paint (Nov 7, 2011)

arjun90 said:


> So, does it matter what is on the receipt?
> Lets say, you did the "right" job, for claiming any such warranty, do they require receipt or just the actual paint bucket with its original labeling?
> Since I don't think a claim would ever need to be done,
> just for my comfort, does it really matter whats on my receipt? I bought Emerald the other day, but my receipt only shows Deposit 5 (picked up the bucket the next day)
> ...


This falls under the federal law sarbanes oxley. All publicly traded companies cannot pre-bill merchandise or services. This became very well known and enforced after Enron was caught falsifying their sales results with future deals that had not happened. Therefore, if you don't receive services or products from a publicly traded companies they can only take a deposit, and recognize a sale when a consumer receives goods or services..


----------



## MikeCalifornia (Aug 26, 2012)

arjun90 said:


> So, does it matter what is on the receipt?
> Lets say, you did the "right" job, for claiming any such warranty, do they require receipt or just the actual paint bucket with its original labeling?
> Since I don't think a claim would ever need to be done,
> just for my comfort, does it really matter whats on my receipt? I bought Emerald the other day, but my receipt only shows Deposit 5 (picked up the bucket the next day)
> ...


You should call that store and ask them about it. I actually work for SW, and a deposit is used when a product is not in stock and you are paying for it in advance. It is against company policy to sell something you don't have. The store probably had to do a correction invoice to return your deposit then sell the product back. Also there was a 40% coupon event for contractors happening, *you would want to make sure they did not sell at a higher price then return it with the coupon to pocket the money*. Not saying that has happened but whenever there is a chance to be dishonest, the worst may come out of people. There is no conspiracy at SW. The emerald paint is pretty good. I had to double coat a dark blue, but one coat on a light blue and green over tan walls. Very little odor as expected from a 0voc paint. Emerald is the greenest paint around, and the new 0voc tints make it a true zero. Now the $60 price tag is crazy for us in CA but people are buying it. GL

This is a pic of emerald finish used. Not bad for a paint store guy?


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

MikeCalifornia said:


> You should call that store and ask them about it. I actually work for SW, and a deposit is used when a product is not in stock and you are paying for it in advance. It is against company policy to sell something you don't have. The store probably had to do a correction invoice to return your deposit then sell the product back. Also there was a 40% coupon event for contractors happening, *you would want to make sure they did not sell at a higher price then return it with the coupon to pocket the money*. Not saying that has happened but whenever there is a chance to be dishonest, the worst may come out of people. There is no conspiracy at SW. The emerald paint is pretty good. I had to double coat a dark blue, but one coat on a light blue and green over tan walls. Very little odor as expected from a 0voc paint. Emerald is the greenest paint around, and the new 0voc tints make it a true zero. Now the $60 price tag is crazy for us in CA but people are buying it. GL
> 
> This is a pic of emerald finish used. Not bad for a paint store guy?


 Not bad if you say so yourself.:whistling2:


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

Rbriggs82 said:


> My favorite warrantees are on their caulk. I used the 65yr and have seen it crack in less than a year. No one calls them on it and if you do I'm sure they will say it something you did wrong. I remember when the sears weather beater used to say one coat for interior. I called them on it when it took two. Apparently I was using the wrong brush, the wrong roller sleeve, and not to mention I didn't roll in a W pattern. All the warrantees are good for is identifying which products are high and low grade based on the warrantee offered.


 Im getting ready to call them on the carpet about their shermax caulk.Has been just a little over a month that i caulked up some new crown molding and window trim and it has already started seperating!They'll probably want to replace it with the same.I was told this was there top of the line stuff.Gave me a sick feeling when i saw this happening.Didnt last 65 days let alone 65 yrs.


----------



## Builtmany (Dec 5, 2009)

mudbone said:


> shermax caulk.


Supposed to last a lifetime.

For 5+ years we have been using it on crowns & never has a issue yet.

Sometimes I will grab the MaxFlex instead because it is heavy bodied.

Crowns are the toughest because the walls move at a different rate then the ceilings they meet. 

Curious to hear what SW tells you when it fails.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Builtmany said:


> Curious to hear what SW tells you when it fails.


Yeah keep us posted. I bet they will say it was something you did wrong.


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Yeah keep us posted. I bet they will say it was something you did wrong.


Correct....because most likely it was. 

When you put a 1/16 bead on something that moves 1/8-1/4 you have a problem. 

It's not your fault really. You want the job to look good, I don't blame you, but it probably shouldn't be caulked in the first place. It sholdnt be nailed to both the ceiling and the wall....but I bet it is. It needs to be able to move, because its going to.


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Why do they put a guarantee on the box?

"Because they know all they sold ya was a guaranteed piece of chit. That's all it is, isn't it? Hey, if you want me to take a dump in a box and mark it guaranteed, I will. I got spare time. But for now, for your customer's sake, for your daughter's sake, ya might wanna think about buying a quality product from me."
-Tommy Boy


----------



## mudbone (Dec 26, 2011)

NCPaint1 said:


> Correct....because most likely it was.
> 
> When you put a 1/16 bead on something that moves 1/8-1/4 you have a problem.
> 
> It's not your fault really. You want the job to look good, I don't blame you, but it probably shouldn't be caulked in the first place. It sholdnt be nailed to both the ceiling and the wall....but I bet it is. It needs to be able to move, because its going to.


 No nailed just to the wall.


----------

